# The Worst Kind Of Pollution



## cultsmasher (Sep 3, 2014)

The worst kind of pollution is the pollution of the human mind.  Take religion for example.  It exists because it gives people the ability to pass off their stupidity as god's will.  But wait, it gets even worse than that.  Because of such moral depravity, they are more likely to breed.  Those who are more into being responsible are less likely to breed.  This is causing humanity to evolve into creatures that can't survive without lies.  And the more people lie, the worse those lies are likely to become.  That in turn makes religion more necessary.
  Another thing is a short story written by C.M. Kornbluth.  It's called "The Marching Morons."  I think it is where they got the idea for the movie, "Idocracy."  Not only are humans evolving into moral midgets, but it is highly likely that humans are also evolving into more stupid creatures.  Because the smart people are less likely to breed in such a screwed up world.  In the case of both morality and intelligence, I have seen this effect in most of the responses I have goten from the other threads I started.  Along with my avatar of course.  Even though Hitler was on favor of one of the things that would get humans out of this whole mess.  Eugenics.


----------



## Crick (Sep 3, 2014)

There has been a great deal of discussion on whether or not advances in technology would essentially short-circuit evolutionary forces and turn us into an ignorant, weak, medically susceptible species dependent on our technology for our very survival.  However, I think it difficult to refute the idea that greater intelligence will always provide an advantage in reproductive success rates.  We may lose much of our immune system and much of our physical capacity, but I think our minds will keep getting stronger.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 4, 2014)

Crick said:


> There has been a great deal of discussion on whether or not advances in technology would essentially short-circuit evolutionary forces and turn us into an ignorant, weak, medically susceptible species dependent on our technology for our very survival.  However, I think it difficult to refute the idea that greater intelligence will always provide an advantage in reproductive success rates.  We may lose much of our immune system and much of our physical capacity, but I think our minds will keep getting stronger.


  Crick,
  I'm afraid I have to disagree with your point of view about intelligence creating greater reproductive success rates and stick with my original statement.  Which is that the stupid are more likely to breed.  Or those who can lie to themselves more effectively.  Look at all of the pupulations where population growth has run amuck.  I wouldn't credit intelligence as the reason for it.  But it does have a little something to do with the big picture.

  For example, Europeans had the intelligence to sail all over the world.  One of the results of this was the introduction of the potato.  Which caused population levels to rise.  Then there was the intelligence behind the industrial revolution.  Which caused population levels to rise again.  But all of this was the intelligence of the few that helped the masses.  What that did for individual intelligence is a different story.

  Also, you bring evolution into the picture.  But I don't think mankind is going to survive long enough for that to be an issue.  Though even if it did, you mention humans developing some very undesireable attributes.  That is, without the leadership of people like Hitler.  (Even though he wasn't perfect)  In such a case, it is my firm belief that humans would be better off dead.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 4, 2014)

From whose point of reference ?  Yours alone ?


----------



## Crick (Sep 4, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > There has been a great deal of discussion on whether or not advances in technology would essentially short-circuit evolutionary forces and turn us into an ignorant, weak, medically susceptible species dependent on our technology for our very survival.  However, I think it difficult to refute the idea that greater intelligence will always provide an advantage in reproductive success rates.  We may lose much of our immune system and much of our physical capacity, but I think our minds will keep getting stronger.
> ...



Population pressure will eventually force all societies to adopt the widespread use of birth control, religious tenets or no.

I didn't bring evolution into the picture.  It was there all along.  Your comments about the poor and ignorant out-breeding us rich, white folks is simply another way to picture reproductive success.  And reproductive success is the key to evolutionary success.  They are virtually synonymous.

Females are the gatekeepers to human development.  They choose with whom they will procreate.  I may catch some flack for this, but their optimal choices boil down to two characteristics: the ability to survive in a hostile environment and the ability to support the female while she is incapacitated with child.  One is basically satisfied by the outlaw archetype, the other by the wealthy.  Success at both fields requires intelligence.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 4, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> From whose point of reference ?  Yours alone ?


  Dilloduck,
  I suppose your question is in reference to my saying that under certain circumstances, humans would be better off dead.  To which I would say is from any sane person's reference.  Maybe maggots are perfectly happy being maggots.  But no sane human would want to be one.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 4, 2014)

The worst kind of moral pollution is cultism like national socialism.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 4, 2014)

Crick said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


  Crick,
  You say that population pressure will eventually force all societies to adopt birth control.  Well in the societies that need it, it hasn't happened yet.  China even announced recently that they were going from a one child per couple rule to a two child per couple rule.  Also, it is a well known fact that the earth couldn't withstand the environmental damage of the populace of places like China and India liiving the same kind of lifestyle that we do in the west.  But for them, doing so with a smaller populace apparently isn't an option.

  You also link reproductive success with evolutionary success.  Well I guess if you could view a slow agonizing death as an evolutionary success, it's up to you.  You then bring up the ability to survive in a hostile environment.  There was a scientific experiment done once where they purposfully had an overpopulated cage of rats.  Unless I'm mistaken, this experiment was repeated a number of times.  In every case, the population collapsed and they all died.  No doubt part of the problem was from the females eating their children.  In cases of fammine among humans, cannabalism has been known to occur.  In a widespread fammine, I doubt if humans would fare any better than the rats.

  Then you bring up the intelligence of both outlaws and the wealthy.  But in my highly considered opinion, both categories are criminals.  Both in their own way survive by taking from others.  Unfortunately, Einstein once said something long before I had a chance to come to the same conclusion.  He basically said that the solution to a problen couldn't be found by the same mind that created that problem.  This would probably be in spite of any so called "intellegence."


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The worst kind of moral pollution is cultism like national socialism.


  JakeStarkey,
  Capitalism is an even worse cult.  Dog eat dog vs rational rule.  For me, I prefer rational rule.  Also, for one out of a zillion examples, look at Andrew Carnegie.  He viewed the poor working conditions he subjected his workers to as survival of the fittest.  As if he was doing the human race a favor!  What an astonishing coincedence that his philosophy also filled his pockets full of money.  (I say sarcastically)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 4, 2014)

Cultsmasher, rant all  you want.  It's you right in a free society.  The point is: we are not as dumb as the Germans.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cultsmasher, rant all  you want.  It's you right in a free society.  The point is: we are not as dumb as the Germans.


  JakeStarkey,
  The siren song of the brainwashed.  Such as calling the truth a rant.  Don't you know it is the victors who write history?  Also, who are you to say the Germans were stupid.  Back in Hitler's day, their technology was better than anybody elses'.  And these days, in just about any category you care to mention, they kick America's ass.  From what I have seen, Americans like to think of themselves as superior.  But the real reason for any success we have is that we live in a land full of natural resources.  Another thing is that back in Hitler's day, I have heard that things got so bad that you practically had to have a weelbarrow full of money to buy a loaf of bread.  Hitler fixed that.  As for the U.S., most of the experts say our monitary system is unsustainable.  Right now, the only thing that buoys our monatary system is happy thoughts and fairy dust.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 5, 2014)

Whine and whimper, cultsmasher, it's all you have.  And cite solid sources for "most of the experts say our monitary system is unsustainable", because you can't.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Whine and whimper, cultsmasher, it's all you have.  And cite solid sources for "most of the experts say our monitary system is unsustainable", because you can't.


  Just how stupid are you.  Have you never seen the display that tracks our national debt?  It keeps going higher and higher.  I would ask you where you think it will end.  But I don't care what you "think."


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 6, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> The worst kind of pollution is the pollution of the human mind.  Take religion for example.  It exists because it gives people the ability to pass off their stupidity as god's will.  But wait, it gets even worse than that.  Because of such moral depravity, they are more likely to breed.  Those who are more into being responsible are less likely to breed.  This is causing humanity to evolve into creatures that can't survive without lies.  And the more people lie, the worse those lies are likely to become.  That in turn makes religion more necessary.
> Another thing is a short story written by C.M. Kornbluth.  It's called "The Marching Morons."  I think it is where they got the idea for the movie, "Idocracy."  Not only are humans evolving into moral midgets, but it is highly likely that humans are also evolving into more stupid creatures.  Because the smart people are less likely to breed in such a screwed up world.  In the case of both morality and intelligence, I have seen this effect in most of the responses I have goten from the other threads I started.  Along with my avatar of course.  Even though Hitler was on favor of one of the things that would get humans out of this whole mess.  Eugenics.




.

So....your solution to this persistent problem is eugenics... to kill people according to a master planned model of sociology?

I bet you loved Obamacare.

.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 6, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > The worst kind of pollution is the pollution of the human mind.  Take religion for example.  It exists because it gives people the ability to pass off their stupidity as god's will.  But wait, it gets even worse than that.  Because of such moral depravity, they are more likely to breed.  Those who are more into being responsible are less likely to breed.  This is causing humanity to evolve into creatures that can't survive without lies.  And the more people lie, the worse those lies are likely to become.  That in turn makes religion more necessary.
> ...


  Percysunshine,
  Eugenics can be achieved through other means than by culling.  All it takes is something like the Chinese used to do with their one child per couple rule.  But those with superior genes on the other hand would be encouraged to have as many children as they want.  Even be rewarded for having more children than they might normally have.  The solution to any problem doesn't have to be achieved overnight.  

  Also, you have probably heard the term, "you can't get there from here."  Well we couldn't get to any system of eugenics from where we're at.  Because it is extremely unlikely that anybody would stand for eugenic guidlines imposed on them from another species of human.  With the exception of White people.  The way they have been brainwashed, most of them would probably enjoy seeing their own kind destroyed.  But getting back to the point, to do something about overpopulation, separation of humans by species is a necessity.  But population problems is just one reason why I support White separatism.
  You also bring up sociology.  But what you are takes priority over how you act.  As for Obamacare, I think it blows mightily.  Obama probably still has kiss marks on his ass from insurance company lobbyists over that one.  I on the other hand would like to see insurance companies disappear.  Along with parasites like stock traders.  For health care, I would like to see the U.S adopt the same kind of medical coverage that most of the civilized world has.  Which is single payer, government run medical coverage.  Even if it does give third world lowlifes even more reason to flood over our southern border.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 6, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...


.


Who gets to decide the definition of the word 'superior'?

.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 7, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


  percysunshine,
  I invite you to read my threads "A Freedom of Speech Test" and "Is the White Species Superior, part one and two."  You can ask me that question again after you've done so.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> The worst kind of pollution is the pollution of the human mind. ....




And ALL of your posts here are meant to be examples of that?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> to do something about overpopulation...




There is no such thing, you idiot.


----------

